# Theatre Upgrades and Safety



## WVTheatre (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,

At our high school, we need to replace our cyclorama. It is our original one from the 80s, is yellowed and badly torn. Unfortunately, we are unsure as to where to purchase one and how much it would cost us. We are in the Chicago-land area in Aurora if that matters.

Secondly, we were wondering how often our rigging and electrical systems need to be inspected (our rigging has not been inspected once since it was installed), and what companies could do an inspection for us.

Thanks for any input!


Justyn
Waubonsie Theatre


----------



## Footer (Feb 8, 2015)

Give grandstage a call. http://www.grandstage.com/?no_redirect=true


----------



## RickR (Feb 9, 2015)

FYI: The industry standard is that rigging should be inspected by a qualified person annually. I'm not aware of a standard for electrical inspections.

The chances are good that the school does an inspection during the summer. 

Whether that person has any clue of what to look for is an open question. 

Supposedly the lead adult knows enough to know when something is not safe.


----------



## πr8qwn (Feb 10, 2015)

As for Soft goods, like your cyc. If you want to go local you can call either Chicago Scenic Studios or Red Box Workshop. There is a softgoods seamstress in the Chicago Area on linkedin named Rachel Boultinghouse She has worked for both companies. She might be able to take on a cyc herself depending on how big your HS stage is.
Rose Brand out of NJ will build you anything you need soft-goods wise too , but remember, there is often choice involved. Fast ,Good, Cheap -pick two.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 10, 2015)

Do you want muslin or vinyl sky drop? I have only specified plastic because they seem tougher, light better IMHO, are somewhat versatile since they can be rear lit or projected, and are permanently flame retardant. Lots of sources.


----------



## JVTD (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey! 

I also work in a High school and am in the process of getting my rigging system inspected. I am using Chicago spotlight for the inspection and yes it should be done once a year. 

As for the cyc I would recommend Grandstage, they have access to the vendors and offer local support. 

With the electrical system, we have our district's electrician come in and look things over or make repairs when we have problems. If its a problem with the control system or Dimmer Racks we use Design lab since they installed our system.


----------



## WVTheatre (Feb 22, 2015)

RickR said:


> FYI: The industry standard is that rigging should be inspected by a qualified person annually. I'm not aware of a standard for electrical inspections.
> 
> The chances are good that the school does an inspection during the summer.
> 
> ...


We found out last month that one of our directors knew this but neglected to tell anyone.


----------



## WVTheatre (Feb 22, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Do you want muslin or vinyl sky drop? I have only specified plastic because they seem tougher, light better IMHO, are somewhat versatile since they can be rear lit or projected, and are permanently flame retardant. Lots of sources.



I'm not exactly sure what we have currently, seems to be a tough cotton, perhaps canvas. 
Is there a difference between the muslin and the vinyl, they way they affect colour perhaps?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 22, 2015)

WVTheatre said:


> I'm not exactly sure what we have currently, seems to be a tough cotton, perhaps canvas.
> Is there a difference between the muslin and the vinyl, they way they affect colour perhaps?


Differences as I noted, not particularly color, though rear lit they seem to be "richer".


----------

